# DYI turtle filter



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi folks,
with 12 turtles on my patio in a large preformed pond I needed an easy to clean/change filter.

I have a 500 GPH submersible pump in the pond which has a very coarse plastic filter frame.
I run the 5/8" outlet into a 2 liter juice jug.
I drilled 20 1/4" holes in the bottom.
I fill about 1/2 of the container with Polyester fiber (from a $2 Wal-Mart pillow).
I then add about 2 cups of charcoal which packs the fiber down by 1/2.
I then add enough Polyester fiber to fill up the jug.
I then insert the hose from the pump and tie it off to the side of the tub.

Every 2 days I pull out everything from the jug and put it into the compost and refill the jug and it is good to go in 15 min.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty smart! Any pic of the invention?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

No Photos yet.
I an looking for a wide mouth gallon plastic jug.
Mayonnaise type come to mind.

I have a 1/2" threaded 90 degree FM elbow X hose Barb that will allow me to pressurize the jug when I screw on the bottle with the lid (Barbed fitting) hooked up to the pump outlet.


----------

